# leaking rear axel on 8n



## tulsafarmer (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a 8N that had the left side of the rear axle re-built 20 hours ago. Today has been very hot and I noticed it is leaking grease from the axle nut. If I push/pull the tire I can see the brake drum move a little. Has the seal been "blown" again? If the dealer actually rebuilt it as they claim is it possible the brake drum is causing the problem? They never replaced it when they did the work? Any one who can assist with what they cause and solution is please sen me an email. I can do the work if I need to. I am hoping I don't have to replace everything again. [email protected]


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pull the brake drum and look for the leak, if the dealer didn,t put sealent in between the outer axel splines and the hub splines grease could leak between the splines and look like a bad seal Good luck. Let me know how things go. Rick


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dugh. I forgot to mention, if you hub is worn the slop you are feeling may be due to a worn out hub. Rick


----------



## Jra7575 (May 3, 2009)

*Many options*

I just had the same problem and rebuilt both sides. It sounds to me like whomever rebuilt this for you missed a step or didn't do a good job. Several key items

The bearing load must be correct, to much slop will cause the axle seals to fail. (to tight can be problematic as well, new set of problems)

You must put an rtv sealant on darn near every compnent, shims, bearing cage, backing plate, axle spline, etc.

Brake drum should have nothing to do with your issue.

Here's a link to a great web-site that goes into detail on your rear seals.

Smith's Old Ford Tractors

Look under repairs and maintenance

Good luck!


----------

